

Google Feedback Loop - dangrover
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&sa=X&oi=spell&resnum=1&ct=result&cd=1&q=amalgamous&spell=1
There's just no way to spell this word correctly!
======
dangrover
There's just no way to spell this word correctly!
[http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&sa=X&oi=spell&...](http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&sa=X&oi=spell&resnum=1&ct=result&cd=1&q=amalgamous&spell=1)

